# New wood for handles



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just got three 3"x 8" x18" pieces of mahogany from friend. He was cleaning out a family members shop who ahead pasted away. Not sure how old it is . He thinks over 50 years old. It will make some really nice looking cane handle.


----------

